# Coomer memes



## Give Her The D (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## fag0t (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 1, 2019)

Oh, _Coomer _memes you said. Well....shit



Spoiler: Balanced breakfast


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 1, 2019)

this spam has gotten so bad that 4chan wordfiltered "cumbrain" to "gamer" at some point lol
dont know if its still in effect though


----------



## Christ Cried (Oct 1, 2019)

Idk if you've seen this yet, but I actually stumbled onto the coomer as well.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 1, 2019)

The Wojack has become the most versatile and prolific meme family in all of human creation.

It is the New England Patriots of Memes, the Northern Dancer of memes, it has spawned so many wins and so many successful offspring that it has infiltrated all other memes. If a Meme starts out without a wojack eventually someone will add the wojack and then that wojack much like the cordyceps fungus, takes over the host and kills it and then becomes a new organism in the process.

I bet you didn't even realize that The Coomer's teeth came from András Arató (aka Harold). His teeth have been assimilated into a wojack meme and nobody knows it.  His whole legacy has led up to this, his likeness discarded and his teeth stolen, wojack has taken his soul and legacy.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 1, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> The Wojack has become the most versatile and prolific meme family in all of human creation.
> 
> It is the New England Patriots of Memes, the Northern Dancer of memes, it has spawned so many wins and so many successful offspring that it has infiltrated all other memes. If a Meme starts out without a wojack eventually someone will add the wojack and then that wojack much like the cordyceps fungus, takes over the host and kills it and then becomes a new organism in the process.
> 
> I bet you didn't even realize that The Coomer's teeth came from András Arató (aka Harold). His teeth have been assimilated into a wojack meme and nobody knows it.  His whole legacy has led up to this, his likeness discarded and his teeth stolen, wojack has taken his soul and legacy.



Wojak is the greatest invention of polak race since vodka.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 1, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> Wojak is the greatest invention of polak race since vodka.


Witcher came after the invention of Vodka, so Wojack is the greatest polish invention since Witcher.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Give Her The D (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Yaito-Chan (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 1, 2019)

See title and subtitle.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 1, 2019)

Nah.

Nice avatar, faggot.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Oct 1, 2019)

Shut the fuck up
*COOMER!*


----------



## ES 195 (Oct 1, 2019)

I agree but I've just started assuming I don't get things anymore.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 1, 2019)

I honestly don't get it.
But don't worry, it'll probably be replaced by something else soon.


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Oct 1, 2019)

I know you guys like to mock these guys (haha creepy incels with their creepy hobbies). But the reality is, these guys and their creepy hobby is what is keeping the porn industry ALIVE! The adult stars YOU fap to FOR paid by these guys. The production companies, crew, performers, their only source of revenue is these guys with their "creepy hobby. The worlds sexual appetites are held on these guys shoulders and yet fuck those creeps right? How hypocritical of you fucking losers who jerk off all day to make fun of the guys subsidizing such a major part of your life! You think your superior because of an unflattering picture of a guy at a con? When you're probably jerking off to cuck porn RIGHT NOW! Yeah okay these guys are "creeps" haha but yeah fuck you, being mean spirited and feeling superior is bullshit especially coming from you foliks. These guys for all their creepiness they at least embrace like a badge of honor. these guys provide value to society, fund an industry HUMANITY uses, and enjoy their lives. Which is more I can say about any of the fucking assholes who make fun of them. I'm sick to death of this shit. But yeah haha creepy weirdos amirite?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 1, 2019)

OP is a butthurt cumbrain who is probably jerking it to cuck porn at this very moment


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 1, 2019)

i can't stop cooominng


----------



## Jmz_33 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Pargon (Oct 1, 2019)

Denmark Mafia said:


> I know you guys like to mock these guys (haha creepy incels with their creepy hobbies). But the reality is, these guys and their creepy hobby is what is keeping the porn industry ALIVE! The adult stars YOU fap to FOR paid by these guys. The production companies, crew, performers, their only source of revenue is these guys with their "creepy hobby. The worlds sexual appetites are held on these guys shoulders and yet fuck those creeps right? How hypocritical of you fucking losers who jerk off all day to make fun of the guys subsidizing such a major part of your life! You think your superior because of an unflattering picture of a guy at a con? When you're probably jerking off to cuck porn RIGHT NOW! Yeah okay these guys are "creeps" haha but yeah fuck you, being mean spirited and feeling superior is bullshit especially coming from you foliks. These guys for all their creepiness they at least embrace like a badge of honor. these guys provide value to society, fund an industry HUMANITY uses, and enjoy their lives. Which is more I can say about any of the fucking assholes who make fun of them. I'm sick to death of this shit. But yeah haha creepy weirdos amirite?


I fucked your mom so I have no need for porn.


----------



## ES 195 (Oct 1, 2019)

I can't believe people are still using wojacks. Zoomers are the worst.


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Oct 1, 2019)

Spoiler: Kids have no idea what its like....


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Oct 1, 2019)

Where did it even come from? I mean unless the origin was Moms


----------



## edboy (Oct 1, 2019)

Is that the one stupid /tv/ and fit/ Wojak meme?


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 1, 2019)

coomer meme is weak and lame, 15% as funny as virgin/chad.
forced meme cause there isn't anything super spicy rn


----------



## special need's H20 (Oct 1, 2019)

I see you've finally used /pol/ so much you have a loli icon.......
that is a bad thing by the way.


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Oct 1, 2019)

Maybe but this picture is amazing to me


----------



## KittyGremlin (Oct 1, 2019)

what the fuck is a coomer?


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Oct 1, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> what the fuck is a coomer?


----------



## オウム 2 (Oct 1, 2019)

Babyspackle said:


> coomer meme is weak and lame, 15% as funny as virgin/chad.
> forced meme cause there isn't anything super spicy rn


So, the Virgin Coomer vs the Chad Virgin/Chad?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Oct 1, 2019)

IRC_man said:


> View attachment 955703


Thanks, I hate it


----------



## bladerunner (Oct 1, 2019)

it was funny when it was making fun of all the shitty -oomer memes, now it got swept up by the same crowd it was mocking


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 1, 2019)

DumbDude42 said:


> OP is a butthurt cumbrain who is probably jerking it to cuck porn at this very moment


STFU cuckboi go prep your wife's bull or you won't get to play on your Nintendo Switch.


----------



## SigSauer (Oct 1, 2019)

I like fapping. Fapping is fun. Fuck the coomer meme. 

BOTTOM TEXT


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 1, 2019)

Log onto the internet, they said. Wave of the future, they said. Limitless information, they said. Now it's just coomers.


----------



## Yaito-Chan (Oct 2, 2019)

edboy said:


> Is that the one stupid /tv/ and fit/ Wojak meme?


It's apparently a Discord raid-type thing if this screenshot is to be believed.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Oct 2, 2019)

オウム 2 said:


> So, the Virgin Coomer vs the Chad Virgin/Chad?


I swear both versions of virgin vs chad are fucking evergreen. Coomer was funny at first just from how ridiculous it is plus that dude yelling "OH I'M COOMING!!" Then you got a bunch of mongs spamming it and throwing in unironic r/nofap shit in. Btw i have never seen anyone adequately explain how masturbating gives you cumbrain but being a manwhore doesn't.


----------



## Jeb-sama (Oct 2, 2019)

Denmark Mafia said:


> Maybe but this picture is amazing to me
> 
> View attachment 955694



michael myers just isn't the same without his mask


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 2, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> Btw i have never seen anyone adequately explain how masturbating gives you cumbrain but being a manwhore doesn't.


massive difference in frequency

even an absolute gigachad slayer will have sex at most once a day on average
meanwhile a basement dwelling porn addict will rub one out five or six times a day, no problem. it's practically impossible to reach that amount of cooming with real sex alone, except if you're an ottoman sultan with a literal harem of sex slaves available all day every day


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Oct 2, 2019)

I h


Freddy Freaker said:


> Btw i have never seen anyone adequately explain how masturbating gives you cumbrain but being a manwhore doesn't.



You might be overthinking this.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 2, 2019)

Denmark Mafia said:


> Maybe but this picture is amazing to me
> 
> View attachment 955694


I remember posting this picture in random pics & gifs. I never knew it would gain traction, not through me obviously, on 4chan.


----------



## Bad Headspace (Oct 2, 2019)

Forced meme, but fun. Funny to see it on 4chan out of all places.
Also it's a fuggin wojak meme again.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 2, 2019)

Denmark Mafia said:


> I know you guys like to mock these guys (haha creepy incels with their creepy hobbies). But the reality is, these guys and their creepy hobby is what is keeping the porn industry ALIVE! The adult stars YOU fap to FOR paid by these guys. The production companies, crew, performers, their only source of revenue is these guys with their "creepy hobby. The worlds sexual appetites are held on these guys shoulders and yet fuck those creeps right? How hypocritical of you fucking losers who jerk off all day to make fun of the guys subsidizing such a major part of your life! You think your superior because of an unflattering picture of a guy at a con? When you're probably jerking off to cuck porn RIGHT NOW! Yeah okay these guys are "creeps" haha but yeah fuck you, being mean spirited and feeling superior is bullshit especially coming from you foliks. These guys for all their creepiness they at least embrace like a badge of honor. these guys provide value to society, fund an industry HUMANITY uses, and enjoy their lives. Which is more I can say about any of the fucking assholes who make fun of them. I'm sick to death of this shit. But yeah haha creepy weirdos amirite?


I don't give a fuck about the porn industry.
Am I supposed to?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Oct 3, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> I swear both versions of virgin vs chad are fucking evergreen. Coomer was funny at first just from how ridiculous it is plus that dude yelling "OH I'M COOMING!!" Then you got a bunch of mongs spamming it and throwing in unironic r/nofap shit in. Btw i have never seen anyone adequately explain how masturbating gives you cumbrain but being a manwhore doesn't.



Masturbating = Insular activity, accomplishes nothing but dopamine rush, low risk low reward (i.e cowardly) activity. Infinite access to it means that it will never serve as a motivational goal.

Fucking = Necessitates a connection with other humans (Not necessarily an emotional one), an activity that you can possibly fail at (i.e, one worth doing.) Dopamine rush occurs as a result of using a comprehensive set of skills and abilities rather than just happening because you decided that it should happen. Limited access to attractive women forces you to improve yourself physically, mentally and/or financially in order to reach the goal.

You can overdo intimacy with other people as well, but the hurdles that have to be climbed to fuck someone else are a well balanced barrier to the dopamine hit that you are seeking. On the most basic level - you can masturbate while living in squalor in your mom's attic - but what if the woman of your dreams, for some inexplicable reason just decides that she's interested in you sexually? She still gonna be interested if you have to bring her to your mom's house and fuck her next to your frozen TV dinner trays? Of course not. You wanna fuck her, you gotta have a job and have a place of your own. If not, no matter how lucky you are or how many Chads vanish from the planet, you're still just gonna be jerking alone.

Look - you shouldn't eat a cake every chance that you get. But if you're willing to _make _the fucking cake every time you eat one, it balances shit out a little bit. You may not benefit that much from eating the cake (But maybe you will) but at least you will have put in some practice and improved your baking skills, so you maybe that's worth a reward. That's what cumbrains don't understand. They found a thing that is nice on occasion and under the right circumstances and abused their access to it.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## The best and greatest (Oct 3, 2019)

DumbDude42 said:


> massive difference in frequency
> 
> even an absolute gigachad slayer will have sex at most once a day on average
> meanwhile a basement dwelling porn addict will rub one out five or six times a day, no problem. it's practically impossible to reach that amount of cooming with real sex alone, except if you're an ottoman sultan with a literal harem of sex slaves available all day every day


So guys deployed in the military are all fucked?


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Oct 3, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I don't give a fuck about the porn industry.
> Am I supposed to?



It's a pasta dude


----------



## Raging Capybara (Oct 3, 2019)

the virgin "IM COOOOMMIIIIINNNGGGGGG"
the chad "JUUUULLLAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY"


----------



## WEEDle (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Preferred Penne (Oct 7, 2019)

Spoiler: did i do it right


----------



## Nekoyama (Oct 7, 2019)

This meme reminds of this clip








						Arnold Schwarzenegger "coming"
					






					youtu.be


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Oct 15, 2019)

PreferredPenne said:


> Spoiler: did i do it right


----------



## millais (Oct 17, 2019)

Did they incorporate Diogenes into this meme yet? He was the OG public masturbator.


----------



## The Real SVP (Oct 17, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> Btw i have never seen anyone adequately explain how masturbating gives you cumbrain but being a manwhore doesn't.


The problem is addiction. It does not matter if you are a wanker, a feygele, a slut, surrounded by fellow addicts or in a relationship with one. The problem is that some people blow out their endocrine system (presumably the balance between dopamine and serotonin) with orgasms and lose the ability to experience happiness. All they have is pleasure, which is not a sufficient substitute and leaves them as incomplete, and unfulfilled, human beings. To make things worse, and complete the meme, the only way out of this situation seems to be a prolonged period of asceticism (complete abstinence  from all forms of pleasure), which requires willpower, which is eroded, and can be nearly destroyed, by pleasure seeking behavior. Never mind that it just sucks to not have fun for months on end.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Oct 17, 2019)

Babyspackle said:


> coomer meme is weak and lame, 15% as funny as virgin/chad.
> forced meme cause there isn't anything super spicy rn



Anyone who calls memes "spicy" has nothing interesting to say


----------



## Fagnacious D (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Rice Is Ready (Oct 18, 2019)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Masturbating = Insular activity, accomplishes nothing but dopamine rush, low risk low reward (i.e cowardly) activity. Infinite access to it means that it will never serve as a motivational goal.
> 
> Fucking = Necessitates a connection with other humans (Not necessarily an emotional one), an activity that you can possibly fail at (i.e, one worth doing.) Dopamine rush occurs as a result of using a comprehensive set of skills and abilities rather than just happening because you decided that it should happen. Limited access to attractive women forces you to improve yourself physically, mentally and/or financially in order to reach the goal.
> 
> ...



Dude your rant spiraled off into jacking off in cakes and eating it. WEIRD.

Also masturbating can be good in some situations. Like it can save a guy from going to fuck an absolute slobdog slampig if he reaches that post nut clarity in time before he does the dirty deed.


----------



## エボラちゃん (Oct 18, 2019)

Spoiler:  nsfw


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Oct 18, 2019)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Dude your rant spiraled off into jacking off in cakes and eating it. WEIRD.
> 
> Also masturbating can be good in some situations. Like it can save a guy from going to fuck an absolute slobdog slampig if he reaches that post nut clarity in time before he does the dirty deed.



The conversation was regarding being afflicted with cumbrain, not if masturbating has ever been a good idea.


----------



## MrTickles (Oct 19, 2019)

I think coomers are a myth or at least very short lived, because cumbrains always escalate. At some point no amount of pornographic material, however niche, can get a cumbrain off. They will resort to some weird shit with corpses or animals, at the very least. In short, cumbrains always end up raping somebody, being arrested for animal abuse, diddling a minor or suffocating themselves to death in some weird pseudosexual ritual.


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 19, 2019)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Fucking = Necessitates a connection with other humans (Not necessarily an emotional one), an activity that you can possibly fail at (i.e, one worth doing.) Dopamine rush occurs as a result of using a comprehensive set of skills and abilities rather than just happening because you decided that it should happen. Limited access to attractive women forces you to improve yourself physically, mentally and/or financially in order to reach the goal.



Picking up chicks is a p2win game. Taking pride it in is is dumb.


----------



## Prof. Loco (Oct 20, 2019)

Coomers where created by discord users who craved attention


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Oct 25, 2019)

GOOD MORNING ALIX LYNX
					

The Coomer - is a man of focus, commitment and sheer will. How can non-coomers even compete?




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Nov 1, 2019)

HALLOWED - I'M A COOMER(MUSIC VIDEO OFFICIAL)
					

music by @hallowedbeats he's a really great musician sub to his channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn-zKHrql7eCQHNGyp7w-JQ and follow him on ig: https...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 1, 2019)

Denmark Mafia said:


> View attachment 984605
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That video unironically awoken a primeval fear in my heart. The only other time I felt this fear was when I looked at the man's imdb page. How he hasn't got a thread here is confusing considering how much of an affront he is to the very being of Homo Sapien.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Nov 4, 2019)

happy birthday dude


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Nov 4, 2019)

Denmark Mafia said:


> View attachment 984605
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://youtu.be/0wdRQW8WmVI


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Nov 5, 2019)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> View attachment 997727
> 
> happy birthday dude



"Average Joe"

This guy's porn addiction is everything but normal. I love how he doesn't own up to his Alpha Coomer status.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Nov 5, 2019)

Denmark Mafia said:


> "Average Joe"
> 
> This guy's porn addiction is everything but normal. I love how he doesn't own up to his Alpha Coomer status.



Funny how all of a sudden he has a sense of shame now making his shit private.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Marissa Moira (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Frog Ken (Dec 14, 2021)

Seems I am a little late to the party, but I got inspired and a cheap coomer meme


----------

